# TSM Reptiles & Exotics ???



## Avo (Jan 19, 2008)

Hi, anyone know if there is a reason why they haven't been on here since April?

I was going to order some frozen food off them!

Any info appreciated 

Thanks


----------



## Avo (Jan 19, 2008)

Anyone?


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

Try their website. I placed an order about a month ago with no problems : victory:


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Avo said:


> Hi, anyone know if there is a reason why they haven't been on here since April?
> 
> I was going to order some frozen food off them!
> 
> ...


They are still there, just because they are no longer advertising on this site doesn't mean that they have disappeared.
They are a great company, and are the only one that I use for frozen rodents.


----------



## grannykins (Oct 9, 2006)

I know they have been busy stock taking recently, but got my order delivered last week, no problems. There is a phone number on the website.


----------

